# Don't be those guys.



## HuntFishLive (Nov 19, 2014)

Alright everyone its about that time. I'm sure everyone has been doing their scouting and found some birds. Everyone knows how crazy opening weekend can be, especially if you hunt public. So that being said when you are heading to your spot and see somebody is already there you cant help but be a little CensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensored off, but dont be those guys to set up 100 yards away. If your going to do that you might as well go up to the people and ask if you can hunt with them. It never hurts to ask. Some people may say CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored no this is our spot or they might welcome you with open arms. I have seen too many hunts messed up because people are greedy. Always have a few back up spots. Also I know for the newer hunters and may even some more expirenced  it may be hard to watch a group of ducks fly just out of shooting range, but don't sky blast and mess it up for the hunters that you set up on just a 100 yards away that are on the X. That being said I hope everyone stays safe this weekend and shoots some ducks. Just remember to be cerdious to the other hunters.


----------



## dom (Nov 19, 2014)

Great post and I will add one more thing. If you do scout for birds and find some on public land. Do not go to the internet and tell everyone where you've found them...


----------



## rnelson5 (Nov 19, 2014)

dom said:


> Great post and I will add one more thing. If you do scout for birds and find some on public land. Do not go to the internet and tell everyone where you've found them...



Unless it is PM'd directly to me and then it is ok.


----------



## ghadarits (Nov 19, 2014)

I was going to hunt a public spot opening morning that I used to hunt but now have some insider info that's changed my mind. I am going to go by though and see how crazy its turned out to be.

Its amazing how 15 years has changed the sport. 15 years ago I hunted the spot two or three times a year and never shared it with another hunter. If my info is correct its now a sky busting shoot um up hole and that's sad because it used to draw a bunch of greenheads with the woodies.


----------



## sadler2 (Nov 19, 2014)

HuntFishLive said:


> Alright everyone its about that time. I'm sure everyone has been doing their scouting and found some birds. Everyone knows how crazy opening weekend can be, especially if you hunt public. So that being said when you are heading to your spot and see somebody is already there you cant help but be a little CensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensored off, but dont be those guys to set up 100 yards away. If your going to do that you might as well go up to the people and ask if you can hunt with them. It never hurts to ask. Some people may say CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored no this is our spot or they might welcome you with open arms. I have seen too many hunts messed up because people are greedy. Always have a few back up spots. Also I know for the newer hunters and may even some more expirenced  it may be hard to watch a group of ducks fly just out of shooting range, but don't sky blast and mess it up for the hunters that you set up on just a 100 yards away that are on the X. That being said I hope everyone stays safe this weekend and shoots some ducks. Just remember to be cerdious to the other hunters.



been camping out in my spot since Monday. come try to get my spot if you want to. sure has been chilly


----------



## HuntFishLive (Nov 19, 2014)

sadler2 said:


> been camping out in my spot since Monday. come try to get my spot if you want to. sure has been chilly



Well one of my hunting partners was at our spot this morning, he didnt see anyone there. Hopefully no hardcore hunters like you go tom morning.


----------



## sadler2 (Nov 19, 2014)

HuntFishLive said:


> Well one of my hunting partners was at our spot this morning, he didnt see anyone there. Hopefully no hardcore hunters like you go tom morning.



O I was there.  I was watching....


----------



## WhackemWilly (Nov 19, 2014)

dom said:


> Great post and I will add one more thing. If you do scout for birds and find some on public land. Do not go to the internet and tell everyone where you've found them...



Really though.. Let's keep the name dropping to a minimum this year. I think that it would benefit us all.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 20, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> Unless it is PM'd directly to me and then it is ok.



No ... no ... no, it is only I who they may PM and still be considered a cool duck hunter!


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 20, 2014)

If I pull up to my spot and see a light, they better be ready for some company, I ain't leavin'. Ain't nobody got time for that.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Nov 20, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> If I pull up to my spot and see a light, they better be ready for some company, I ain't leavin'. Ain't nobody got time for that.



That attitude there is what causes so many problems these days.


----------



## j_seph (Nov 20, 2014)

No offense meant to anyone here, some of the duck hunters I've seen on here have seemed like guys I would enjoy hunting with and share a beer around a campfire with. I would say though, as someone who has never duck hunted but has wanted to try it out, that the few bad apples I've seen post from has kept me from trying it. Guess that means another year that there will be more ducks for y'all as I am just not sure if it is worth dealing with those few bad apples. Y'all be safe and wear those PFD's out there.


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 20, 2014)

steelshotslayer said:


> That attitude there is what causes so many problems these days.



Tell me about it. I tell'em I scouted that spot and they never leave, then they get mad a me cause they say I hunt to close to'em.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 20, 2014)

Interesting.


----------



## HuntFishLive (Nov 20, 2014)

j_seph said:


> No offense meant to anyone here, some of the duck hunters I've seen on here have seemed like guys I would enjoy hunting with and share a beer around a campfire with. I would say though, as someone who has never duck hunted but has wanted to try it out, that the few bad apples I've seen post from has kept me from trying it. Guess that means another year that there will be more ducks for y'all as I am just not sure if it is worth dealing with those few bad apples. Y'all be safe and wear those PFD's out there.



I swear we aren't all that rude, but if you show up 15 min before shooting time and try to set up 50 yards away, I can promise you those guys wont be nice about it. As long as you don't do what people on here talk about you will be fine.


----------



## HuntFishLive (Nov 20, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Tell me about it. I tell'em I scouted that spot and they never leave, then they get mad a me cause they say I hunt to close to'em.



I hope your kidding? No that's not how it works. If they are there first they have the right to hunt there and not be bothered with another hunter running their hunt. Like I said before you can politely go up to them and tell them your situation and ask if you can hunt with them.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 20, 2014)

HuntFishLive said:


> I hope your kidding? No that's not how it works. If they are there first they have the right to hunt there and not be bothered with another hunter running their hunt. Like I said before you can politely go up to them and tell them your situation and ask if you can hunt with them.





He was just trying to start trouble in here. I doubt you get an answer from him now.


----------



## duckyaker90 (Nov 20, 2014)

How long will it be before the dnr cracks down on camping and campfires on corp land. My area lake looks like the forth of July with all the people camping out for a few ringers and coots. Islands and shoreline have been trashed with there mess they leave behind.


----------



## HuntFishLive (Nov 20, 2014)

HuntFishLive said:


> I swear we aren't all that rude, but if you show up 15 min before shooting time and try to set up 50 yards away, I can promise you those guys wont be nice about it. As long as you don't do what people on here talk about you will be fine.



People do get in trouble, but there's so many people and few DNR.


----------



## mattech (Nov 20, 2014)

I was gator hunting on butler island a few years ago and had a bull gator dragging me all over the place. Every time I hit a corner I was getting shined. I've only duck hunted a few years but have learned real quick people are sensitive over their spots.


----------



## j_seph (Nov 20, 2014)

HuntFishLive said:


> I swear we aren't all that rude, but if you show up 15 min before shooting time and try to set up 50 yards away, I can promise you those guys wont be nice about it. As long as you don't do what people on here talk about you will be fine.


I believe ya, but when you read stuff like duck hunters peppering or shooting above someone bass fishing. Even though the bass fisherman was in wrong to know hunters were there and was being disrespectful to the hunters, stuff like that presents a bad image of not only the bass fisherman but the hunter as well. Not saying all are bad, just if you look in that bucket of apples, you see the rotten one laying on top first.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Nov 20, 2014)

duckyaker90 said:


> How long will it be before the dnr cracks down on camping and campfires on corp land. My area lake looks like the forth of July with all the people camping out for a few ringers and coots. Islands and shoreline have been trashed with there mess they leave behind.



it will be awhile before someone starts really enforcing it mostly because they dont have the man power to do it.


----------



## The Fever (Nov 20, 2014)

j_seph said:


> I believe ya, but when you read stuff like duck hunters peppering or shooting above someone bass fishing. Even though the bass fisherman was in wrong to know hunters were there and was being disrespectful to the hunters, stuff like that presents a bad image of not only the bass fisherman but the hunter as well. Not saying all are bad, just if you look in that bucket of apples, you see the rotten one laying on top first.



Every form of hunting has those people who pose a negative image for the remainder of the group. Duck hunting can be fun and I have become accustomed to telling myself "it aint worth getting so upset about. It is just a duck" I just leave when a place gets crowded. I likely wont hunt much this year, too many morons already out there and the season hasnt started. Was watching some birds during teal season and a group of teenagers were not far away and I heard him make 18 calls, I counted, to his buddies to tell them he had found birds. Its ridiculous


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Nov 20, 2014)

So tired of these bullcrap posts every year complaining about people crowding others on this forum I understand it is frustrating, ive been crowded, even asked to be hunted with in the same spot. (most of the time if its a small 2-3 group i allow it). I do not do it, i have more respect for other hunters than that. however not everyone has that respect and THAT'S THAT. Stating it here will not make that much of a difference.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 21, 2014)

As my huntin' pard says .... tighten your choke and climb on in!

Myself, I prefer space and if someone is there when I get there, I try to move on.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 21, 2014)

As my huntin' pard says .... tighten your choke and climb on in!

Myself, I prefer space and if someone is there when I get there, I try to move on.


----------

